# from grey to white 1 series bmw



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Andrea from work asked me to have a look at one of her seats
she had spilt a protein shake on it and wanted it removing

so as often happens,,i ended up cleaning the whole car lol

now i see this car every shift at work and it looked ok from a distance
but it was grey after the recent downpours,and had no real protection

so on my days off we started to get it looking better and protected for the coming months

Day 1 was spent at andreas home,cleaning the outsides,claying the car,which it had never had done before,and fully decontaminating the car
the insides were also given a good clean and hoovering and protecting
i removed the offending stain with carchem interior and leather cleaner,a stiff brush,and henry the hoover

day 2 was spent at Motorgeek,who kindly let me use the space,so a big thanks to Ron,Stewart,Josh for the hospitality etc

the car was snowfoamd with Maxolen super foam,washed with Carchem 1900:1 shampoo
clayed with Artdeshine clay cloth
wheels were cleaned with Carchem alloy wheel cleaner,Revolt 
Tardis was used along with revolt on the bodywork
bodywork was polished with
Scholl s17 on a orange pad,wiped down with eraser
then a layer of Wolfgang paintwork polish enhancer was applied
then a layer of Wolfgang deep gloss sealant
the two layers of BMD helios ,followed by another single layer of BMD sirus waxthe whels were protected with Wheelwax tyres dressed with Pinnacle black onyx
Stoners invisbile with glass sealnt was used on all glass

so onto the pics
sorry there are no outside shots as it was persisting it down when she called to collect

as always thank you for taking time to read

any question etc ill answer the best i can

onto the pics

doesnt look too bad



heres a 50/50 after a jet was,this before snowfoaming



various brushes on the wheels



revolt working away,the whole car was like this



tardis working away at dissolving the road tar



looking better after awash and dep clean and fully decontaminated



heres the seat with spilt protein shake



and after



a swirly 50/50 of the bootlid



looking much improved



more swirls



50/50



much improved



getting there



more swirls



much improved



onto the finished shots,as said no outsides so just the halides for lighting,but was very glassy in the end





a happy smiley car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Steve looking very nice know very wet and glossy


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice work steve :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work Steve!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

Brilliant work


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Really like these cars and that one looks like new now


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cracking job , was she over the moon with it ?


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Very nice :thumb:

I don't think you can beat a crisp looking white car.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

So fresh and so clean. Great work Steve.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice job looks good.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work Steve cant beat a nice white beemer


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work Steve looks very glassy.


----------



## Danthecabbiman (Oct 31, 2013)

Very nice always had a soft spot for a 1 series Saloon you've done a great job to this


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Better than new, great work! :thumb:


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Paintwork like glass, great job.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great Steve. Very swirly before eh.

Tell her to ditch the protein shakes and grab some white wine. Keep the stains away :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice job. We have got a few of those 1's in the fleet now, great little cars.

(So that's what it's called these days - "protein shake" on the seat....


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

good job.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work as always steve and liking the reflection shots they look great for a white car


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job Steve!

Big improvment! Hopefully they keep it in a good shape now!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Steve looking very nice know very wet and glossy


thank you,came up rather well i thought



suspal said:


> nice work steve :thumb:


cheers matey



Bill58 said:


> Great work Steve!


thank you



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


thank you



h1wtr said:


> Brilliant work


cheers mike



pee said:


> Really like these cars and that one looks like new now


thank you,wonder how long it will kep clean in the coming months,ill tell her off at work when i see it dirty



slimjim said:


> Cracking job , was she over the moon with it ?


thank you,Andrea couldnt belive her car could and did look like that,even her mum was impressed so much that ive now been asked to play with an unloved lexus



Paintguy said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> 
> I don't think you can beat a crisp looking white car.


thank you appreciate it



Puntoboy said:


> So fresh and so clean. Great work Steve.


cheers,not a massive fan of black wheels on white cars,these are matt finish and seem to work



TonyH38 said:


> Nice job looks good.


thank you,nice little nippy car



snoopin said:


> Nice work Steve cant beat a nice white beemer


thanks you



AaronGTi said:


> Awesome work Steve looks very glassy.


cheers aaron the bmd waxes certainly add a crispness and bling to the paint



Danthecabbiman said:


> Very nice always had a soft spot for a 1 series Saloon you've done a great job to this


cheers,nice motors inside as well



James Bagguley said:


> Better than new, great work! :thumb:


just what andrea said



kemslea said:


> Nice work.


cheers



GarveyVW said:


> Paintwork like glass, great job.


cheers,does look very glassy in the flesh,pity i couldnt get any outside pics ,



SarahAnn said:


> Looks great Steve. Very swirly before eh.
> 
> Tell her to ditch the protein shakes and grab some white wine. Keep the stains away :thumb: :wave:


oh shes an expert at that as well lol,cheers sarah



Obsessed Merc said:


> Nice job. We have got a few of those 1's in the fleet now, great little cars.
> 
> (So that's what it's called these days - "protein shake" on the seat....


haha behave



taz007 said:


> good job.


cheers



bazz said:


> great work as always steve and liking the reflection shots they look great for a white car


if white is polished etc ,you can get reflections,but i find you have to find a contrast to see it best



Wout_RS said:


> Great job Steve!
> 
> Big improvment! Hopefully they keep it in a good shape now!


ill see it at work,so ill try and keep on top of it


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice Steve :thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

How did you remove the stain?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Short1e said:


> Very nice Steve :thumb:


thank you ,maybe Kayleigh would like on of these??



ottostein said:


> How did you remove the stain?


as on first page matey :thumb:

Day 1 was spent at andreas home,cleaning the outsides,claying the car,which it had never had done before,and fully decontaminating the car
the insides were also given a good clean and hoovering and protecting
i removed the offending stain with carchem interior and leather cleaner,a stiff brush,and henry the hoover


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Lovely sharp finish steve, really liking these 1 series saloons.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Steve! Out of interest, which wheel cleaner are you using at the moment? Looks like it foams up well?!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work as ever Steve, well done


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> cheers,not a massive fan of black wheels on white cars,these are matt finish and seem to work


Oh you won't like my new wheels then


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Great job again steve!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks great : thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work as always steve.

Proper good turn around


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> thank you ,maybe Kayleigh would like on of these??


We do keep looking at these tbh...


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Bartl said:


> Great work.


thank you



dubbed-up-ally said:


> Lovely sharp finish steve, really liking these 1 series saloons.


thanks,impressed with sharpness myself



JBirchy said:


> Great job Steve! Out of interest, which wheel cleaner are you using at the moment? Looks like it foams up well?!


cheers John,that one was carchem wheel cleaner,its a good un



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work as ever Steve, well done
> 
> cheers Pal
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Wheel whore.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Steve, where did you get that brush with the red bristles from? TIA.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thats a vikan brush,soft bristled 

ideal for grilles,wheels,under arches etc

loads of places sell em ,,


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah I thought so, cheers buddy


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice job Steve, love the Wheel and Brushes pic!


----------



## hiddentalent (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice work, looks great on them wheels as well. Though of putting 10mm spacers on the back ? just to bring them out if there the 8.5j version ?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Very nice job Steve, love the Wheel and Brushes pic!


came from my stick a brush in a wheel period haha thanks



hiddentalent said:


> Nice work, looks great on them wheels as well. Though of putting 10mm spacers on the back ? just to bring them out if there the 8.5j version ?


the matt wheels do suit the now shiney paintwork,,not my car matey so can alter the wheels lol


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice work Steve looks very nice now .
Stevie BMD


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice work Steve!! 

Hard to get white glossy but this looks ace!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work steve, another glossed out white right there :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Nice work Steve looks very nice now .
> Stevie BMD


thank you ,im liking the waxes on different colours



moono16v said:


> Nice work Steve!!
> 
> Hard to get white glossy but this looks ace!


thank you,liking the spell of whites latey



stangalang said:


> Top work steve, another glossed out white right there :thumb:


no whites now on the cards the bmw of andreas her mum now wants her lexus cleaning,,ya a red un

and helping another forum member out with her new tt......in black


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Cracking job Steve the finish is fantastic. You do like those waxes mate :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lush, good 50/50's for white too! :thumb: Great job!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Dingabell said:


> Cracking job Steve the finish is fantastic. You do like those waxes mate :thumb:


colin they are so easy and produce some stunning results
ive been looking over the car at work today not been washed since and looks very well indeed,Andrea says the water now rolls off,was explaing thats why its looking white and fresh



JMorty said:


> Lush, good 50/50's for white too! :thumb: Great job!


thanks,have had afew whites and they do shine up well,next two are a red and a black one,particulary looking forwad to the black,its a new tt ,and belongs to a forum member


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good job hope Andrea looked after you


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Stunning clean up.


----------

